
Kotlin Komparisons: Login settings - loganmac
https://hackernoon.com/kotlin-komparisons-loginsettingsrepo-b774f1530708?source=linkShare-9a79ede6339-1495414782
======
makufiru
Seems interesting. HN seems to be a buzzing hotbed of Kotlin stories since the
Google announcement. I can't help but feel that it looks a lot like Swift on
the JVM, without some of the nice data structure literals for maps, lists,
etc.

------
arkitaip
Oh, I now kinda get why people fuss over Kotlin.

